# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  hhelaufen

## Unregistriert

Hey Leute, ich htt mal ne ziemlich doofe frage, aber ich bin erst eine Woche auf nem shortboard unterwegs gewesen: Wie luft man am besten hhe?

----------


## TomFlensburg

Schau mal hier unter "Upwind":

http://www.guycribb.com/page0076v01.htm

----------


## Unregistriert

Ganz einfach um gut Speed zu bekommen erst kurz abfallen, dann in die schlaufen. Jetzt steuerst du halt mit den Fen das Board und versuch druck auf die kante zu geben... Lehne dich mit deinem Krper nach vorne richtung Mastfu, damit bleibst du bei bigem Wind lnger im gleiten...

Eigentlich ist es aber nur Erfahrungssache... Es ist schwer jemandem soetwas zu erklren einfach fahren fahren fahren fahren fahren...  Das selbe gilt fr Spinloop Volcan Spock Chachoo The Bob...

----------


## jonas

wenn du nach einer weile das recht gut hinbekommst, also immer schn das gleichgewicht zwischen hheaufen und geschwindigkeit halten, gibt es noch so einen kleinen trick, und zwar den hinteren fu etwas umstellen, die ferse ein klein wenig oder auch mehr nach vorn rutschen lassen, also so hinschieben aber den fu schon in der schlaufe lassen  :Smile: 
bei mir und noch ein paar anderen surfern funktioniert das echt gut.

----------


## griffi

und wenn es richtig gut luft... du so richtig satten druck im segel hast... im gleiten bist, und in den schlaufen stehst...

Noch ein Trick vom Regatta surfen...    den Kopf leicht nach hinten kippen und nach vor vorne schauen...   der Kopf ist dann zwar verdreht und die sicht auch nicht mehr optimal... aber dass streckt deinen Rcken voll durch, und so hast du die Optimale position um so richtig schn upwind zu heizen...

brigens: der Trick ist von den Kanadier!!!  

probierts aus... bei mir klappt dass super!!! ist ein bisschen gewhnungsbedrftig!!!

RIP griffi@switzerland

----------


## henning.rothfuss@gmx.de

- Leicht abfallen, in die schlaufen, geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und dann: arsch zusammen!

will sagen: spannung in den krper.

weiter gehts mit kurz auf die luvkante, damit du anluvst (denn da willst du ja hin), segel zum heck kippen und jetzt achtung: hinteren fuss berstrecken.
H? dann geht doch die leekante ins wasser und ich falle wieder ab?

nein, du lufst weiter hhe, weil du das segel schn weit nach hinten zum heck geneigt hast und dadurch der segeldruckpunkt hinter dem lateraldruckpunkt liegt. 

(lateraldruckpunkt? was'n das jetzt? ein gedachter punkt, in dem alle krfte aus finne und boardkante zusammenlaufen.)

- und wenn du dann noch mehr hhe laufen willst: 

immer noch arsch zusammen (wegen der krperspannung) und druck auf den mastfuss.

wie mach ich das jetzt wieder?

du lehnst deinen oberkrper nach vorne, damit er mit seinem gewicht ber die trapeztampen (und ggf. ber die arme) das board vorne mehr ins wasser drckt. dadurch wird die wirksame kante im wasser lnger, der lateraldruckpunkt wandert noch weiter nach vorne und du kannst mehr hhe ziehen.

- noch ein paar prozent mehr?

guck nach luv. wie bei allen bewegungen beim surfen folgt der krper dem blick.

und wenn du schn nach luv guckst, kommst du da auch an.

easy  :Happy:

----------


## Ungi

Hi!
Mein Problem ist, dass ich gar nicht erst in die Schlaufen komme. Naja, ohne gehts zwar auch, aber das wahre ist es nich... Ich luve dann sofort an wenn ich so weit hinten auf dem Brett stehe. Ich denke mal, dass es nicht an der Windstrke liegt, sondern dass ich nicht genug Gewicht auf den Mast verlagere. Sollte man doch durch das Trapez machen, oder? Aber wie?

----------


## Unregistriert

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal . War letztes Jahr 2 Wochen im Griechenlandurlaub (Levkada bei Happy-super!) und habe dort im surfkurs wirklich viel gelernt.

----------


## max2air

Noch n kleiner Tipp am Rande: 
Wenn du im Gleiten bist einfach nur ganz leicht anluven und du lufst automatisch Hhe. Da brauchst du auch nix gro mit Schlaufen oder Gewichtsverlagerung zu machen.
Nur wenn du nicht im Gleiten bist ist das auf nem Board ohne Schwert immer ein bischen doof. Wrde mal sagen, das einzige was da hilft ist ne grere Finne oder viel Gedult  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

Danke fr die vielen Antworten. Ich htte da noch ne frage.Auf velen videos sieht man wie die wave pros total lange Raumschots die Wellen abreiten. Wie kommen die eigentlich mit so ner kleinen Finne wieder zurck?

----------


## Unregistriert

> Danke fr die vielen Antworten. Ich htte da noch ne frage.Auf velen videos sieht man wie die wave pros total lange Raumschots die Wellen abreiten. Wie kommen die eigentlich mit so ner kleinen Finne wieder zurck?



 Indem man die nchste Welle in die Andere Richtung abreitet ;-)

----------

